# Frage zum Silverstone SST-MFP51B Media Frontpanel



## kero81 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!
Hat jemand das Silverstone SST-MFP51B Media Frontpanel - black?
Wer hat Erfahrungen mit diesem Multimediapanel? Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich das Display so demontieren kann das ich die Front lackieren kann? Also das ich die scheibe vorne nicht abkleben muss?! Für Antworten bin ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß Kero


----------



## kero81 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hat das echt keiner hier???


----------

